# what is the rearest audi tt colour



## elderberry blue (Nov 7, 2006)

what is the rearest audi tt colour


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sorry dont know but the best is Imola Yellow  :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Probably silver lilac, merlin purple and Berry I think


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Mine Dolomite Grey.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I did see a green one today so bad it has to be very very rear


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Byzanz Purple Metallic is pretty rare. Was only roadsters I think which had limited edition grey leather bucket seats in them. Sara G has one.

I would say Kingfisher, but there are a few on here for definate. I was once told there were about 60 kingfisher cars sold in the UK, not sure how reliable that is tho.

Nick


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I wish I could say misano but there are 17 of us on here with that colour, so common as muck  :wink:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Amulet Red of course.
H.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nem said:


> Byzanz Purple Metallic is pretty rare. Was only roadsters I think which had limited edition grey leather bucket seats in them. Sara G has one.
> 
> I would say Kingfisher, but there are a few on here for definate. I was once told there were about 60 kingfisher cars sold in the UK, not sure how reliable that is tho.
> 
> Nick


I think there will be rearer colours you cauld have any colour from the Audi range for Â£1500 so there could be some colours that were are only 1 or 2 made


----------



## Running Monkey (Oct 7, 2006)

Gotta be Glacier Blue. I haven't seen another round our way ......


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

This is merlot purple , i believe, not mine , you dont see many of these


----------



## elderberry blue (Nov 7, 2006)

all wrong its elderberry blue


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

elderberry blue said:


> all wrong its elderberry blue


and you know this how In fact I am 99% you are wrong


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

elderberry blue said:


> all wrong its elderberry blue


Errrr......_that's_ blue :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh hell yes I have seen an elderberry blue v6 with cross spokes and it looks fantastic 8)


----------



## elderberry blue (Nov 7, 2006)

elderberry


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> elderberry blue said:
> 
> 
> > all wrong its elderberry blue
> ...


The colours I am thinking about were at Audi Driver Inter it was green with black roof like a qS it also hab a diesal engine


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Whichever Audi paint mixer named that must have been on something pretty strong....

Blue elderberry....










Audi Elderberry Blue....


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

MikeyG said:


> Whichever Audi paint mixer named that must have been on something pretty strong....
> 
> Blue elderberry....
> 
> ...


 Its Merlot Purple :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

But isn't 'merlot a red colour?


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

conlechi said:


> Its Merlot Purple :wink:


Hoorah - I don't have to get my optic nerves replaced then


----------



## elderberry blue (Nov 7, 2006)

i would post some pictures but i cant work out how to post them mine is elderberry with anis interior wicked combination


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Dotti said:


> But isn't 'merlot a red colour?


 Its more red than blue :wink:

this is going to be a long thread i think :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## elderberry blue (Nov 7, 2006)

its more of a light blue/purple colour


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Dotti said:


> But isn't 'merlot a red colour?


Yep, it's about the colour of that car....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

conlechi said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > But isn't 'merlot a red colour?
> ...


And all because elderberry Blue said



> elderberry blue wrote:
> all wrong its elderberry blue


  :wink: ... what a confusion and cross postings all round


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

elderberry blue said:


> its more of a light blue/purple colour


Shut up  :wink:


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

conlechi said:


> This is merlot purple , i believe, not mine , you dont see many of these


And nor would you want too!!!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Dotti said:


> elderberry blue said:
> 
> 
> > its more of a light blue/purple colour
> ...


i would say it was more of a purple/light blue colour :wink:


----------



## elderberry blue (Nov 7, 2006)

merlot purple is not a pretty colour so how do i post a picture


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hang on! Now I am totally confused! [smiley=dizzy2.gif]

Surely it's MERLOT RED and MERLIN PURPLE? :? One is more claret red and the other as it says purple! :roll: :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

But then Hibiscus Red could be more rare in a TT 8) :wink: . Sorry, now I'm trying to be smart with some of you  :wink:


----------



## elderberry blue (Nov 7, 2006)

there is powder blue and lime green beat that


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

theres a candy pink one somewhere :?

and there is talk of a gold one somewhere too :? :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

DXN said:


> theres a candy pink one somewhere :?
> 
> and there is talk of a gold one somewhere too :? :?


Gold I know of about 5 gold TTs not the best colour by a long way


----------



## redneal (Sep 27, 2006)

seen a orange colour last week in brighton not good think by looking at audi colour charts it was papaya awful really awful!!


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

I had a Nogaro blue (special paint option) 225 and I've never seen another 8)


----------



## Ruffles (May 6, 2002)

Well it's never going to be a standard colour is it? Even the "limited edition" ones are legion.

That leaves custom jobs or one of the special "lifestyle" colour options.

This is mine, purchased in Jan 2001. I notice a coupe on the TT Colour FAQ entry and I have seen only one other Audi in this colour, ever.










Interestingly, I thought of getting the Gold but changed at the last moment. I have seen other Gold cars, not TTs. They looked quite nice.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Wolverine said:


> I had a Nogaro blue (special paint option) 225 and I've never seen another 8)


Seen 3 different Noggy ones - one of my favourite colours.

The rarest colour that I know of...only 1 that I've ever heard of, was Mayur's Amethyst Grey. Simply stunning colour - dark grey in some lights and purple or lilac in others. (He also owned an Elderberry before this too)


































I'd love to know what happened to it when he sold it.

Also conlechi - that Merlot Purple one - not sure it is...I think you're confusing Mer*lin* Purple with Mer*lot*. I think the one you posted is Berry :?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > elderberry blue said:
> ...


Andy, that was a respray / custom job, so not sure it counts?


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> DXN said:
> 
> 
> > theres a candy pink one somewhere :?
> ...


Yeh... shocking colour. My neighbours got one, but i cant find any other photos of a gold one on the net!


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

bright pink, ive seen them, they look good, but hell I wouldn't drive one..


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I've only seen one Gold one - with full Audi exclusive interior as well, for sale at Slough Audi.

In terms of the rarest rarest - there was the lady who went into Aylesbury Audi and wanted a TT to match her pink jumper, so a colour match was done. Guess there will only be one of those.

With the exclusive range, you can choose any colour you like so long as you are prepared to stump up the Â£1500.

Elderberry is quite rare though. But not as rare as White in the UK.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

If you're gonna have pink then at least get a propper pink...










Nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

R6B TT said:


> I've only seen one Gold one - with full Audi exclusive interior as well, for sale at Slough Audi.


Think the gold colour is called Dakar Beige, could be a clue as to why nobody ordered one  If they had called it Dakar Gold it may have been a different story.

Nick


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

Nem said:


> If you're gonna have pink then at least get a propper pink...
> 
> [img ]http://www.nickgoodall.co.uk/pics/tt/pinktt.jpg[/img]
> 
> Nick


And one with proper alloys


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

As far as i know black is pretty rare, im trying to think if ive seen another one... :roll:


----------



## elderberry blue (Nov 7, 2006)

i want to post pictures of mine but i do not know how to


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

elderberry blue said:


> i want to post pictures of mine but i do not know how to


if you like email it to me and ill host it for u.


----------



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

I reckon it's silver...I NEVER see any silver ones around! Must have only been a handful sold... :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

clived said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


I know Clive he did not say it has to be factory paint job :wink:


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

You're all wrong, Santorin Blue Pearl Effect is the rarest :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Never seen a sky blue pink one yet :lol:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Nem said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > I've only seen one Gold one - with full Audi exclusive interior as well, for sale at Slough Audi.
> ...


No Nick, it was on a Mark 1 and called Cosmic something - anyway it was a gold colour with a special beige extended leather interior.

It was a fantastic job - someone had paid a lot of money - but not my cup of tea.

Obviously specced by a sugar daddy for his young friend :lol:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

R6B TT said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > R6B TT said:
> ...


You mean this one: http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/105429.htm


----------



## Patrick Graystone (Feb 5, 2006)

Before i brought this one i was interested in a silver/lilac coupe, looked very nice, never seen another like it.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Nem said:


> If you're gonna have pink then at least get a propper pink...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The fact its parked in a disabled (sorry less albed) bay says a lot for the owners eye sight


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

jbell said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > If you're gonna have pink then at least get a propper pink...
> ...


Not at all, choosing a colour like that the owner is obviously mentaly disabled.


----------



## Patrick Graystone (Feb 5, 2006)

jbell said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > If you're gonna have pink then at least get a propper pink...
> ...


"Hi Mr salesman can you find me the worst ever colour TT and some pram wheels to go with it please.....you've got one fantastic!!!"

shocking. :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Patrick Graystone said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > Nem said:
> ...


This was the one that the woman ordered from Aylesbury Audi to match her jumper - special order (as per R6BTT's post earlier in this thread). There is a pic somewhere with her just inside the dealership with the jumper on and the car in the foreground. I think KenTT has the pic somewhere.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

What about the colour of Mayur's last UK TT. Seem to recall it was called Amethyst Grey?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Found it:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> What about the colour of Mayur's last UK TT. Seem to recall it was called Amethyst Grey?


See my post a few pages back Richard :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

What about this one at the top of the page or is that elderberry as well


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

Does this count as a colour :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > What about the colour of Mayur's last UK TT. Seem to recall it was called Amethyst Grey?
> ...


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Wolverine said:


> Does this count as a colour :wink:


Nope - that's a design / detail


----------



## vassy (Jul 31, 2006)

Surely white like Wak's has got to pretty rare - i've only ever seen one in the flesh & that was at Wayside Bletchley when i was TT hunting last year.
Looked 8) was overpriced though otherwise i would have seriously considered buying it.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

jbell said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > If you're gonna have pink then at least get a propper pink...
> ...


Pink! Parked in Disabled! Without shadow of a doubt definately a female owner :twisted: :wink: :-*


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I think there will be rearer colours you cauld have any colour from the Audi range for Â£1500 so there could be some colours that were are only 1 or 2 made


This is my old V6 it was an exclusive order in Atlas Grey apparently there are only two in the country so it's pretty rare.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Dotti said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > Nem said:
> ...


It wasn't really "parked" in the disabled space. That's where Aylesbury Audi's front door is and where the salesman had left it as the new owner was just coming out of the dealership. (see the other pic I posted of it :roll: )


----------



## thefallacycouk (Jun 27, 2006)

All this talk of how many were made in each colour, which is great, but how many mk1's were built in total by the end of the run earlier this year??

Cheers


----------



## elderberry blue (Nov 7, 2006)

I STILL THINK ELDERBERRY BLUE BUT I AM PROB BIAS


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

jbell said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > Nem said:
> ...


Hey, that's the right colour - but the one in Aston Green was a 180 and had the same yellow leather seats as that has on the steering wheel and handbrake


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > jbell said:
> ...


Sorry abandoned in a disabled bay following the female owners attempts to park it :wink:


----------



## malbino (May 13, 2006)

Cobalt blue. Not seen it on any other TTs. Similar to moro blue but blacker.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

what about the orange one on the front of an absolutte issue? gotta say i really want it bad


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

is my car morro blue still not sure


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

It's got a be Nimbus Grey / baseball leather combo.....looks the dogs thingys !!!


----------



## djp10tt (Jul 20, 2003)

Not a lot of these about. Are there? Mauritius Blue?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

again sorry whats my cars colour i think its morro blue somebody WILL know


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

KammyTT said:


> again sorry whats my cars colour i think its morro blue somebody WILL know


All depends on the colour of your beer goggles [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

KammyTT said:


> again sorry whats my cars colour i think its morro blue somebody WILL know


Moro Blue


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

well davidg it changes every hour just like my typing skiiils :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

KammyTT said:


> well davidg it changes every hour just like my typing skiiils :lol:


Yah i kwno whta yuo meeen

It looks black to me       well the bottom of the Guinness glass :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Mine was black cherry - looked black most of the time until you got some sun on it and it then was a very dark purple. Worst Â£1,500 I ever spent in my life. Not because it didn't look superb, but because I only had it 6 months...the colour is most obvious on some of the snow photos on page 3 - one of which was featured on the cover of AbsoluTTe 

http://www.photobox.co.uk/album/thumbnails.html?c_album=226064


----------



## marc (Sep 9, 2006)

I've never seen a white one, apart from the MKII at the Paris motor which looked fantastic. Was white ever an option on the MKI?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

marc said:


> I've never seen a white one, apart from the MKII at the Paris motor which looked fantastic. Was white ever an option on the MKI?


Wak has a white one 

And here near me


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

marc said:


> I've never seen a white one, apart from the MKII at the Paris motor which looked fantastic. Was white ever an option on the MKI?


Wak has a white one 

And here near me


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

is the orange tt a colour option? its def my fav colour


----------



## ragpot (Feb 20, 2005)

I would go for these two....

My Merling Purple . . . . unusual colour, but would be happy being seen in it 










or this belonging to a mate of mine - he calls it golden brown, where as I just call it sh :!: t brown (baby style).....










so thats best colour to worst colour in two pic's :roll:


----------



## Olle B (Jul 29, 2006)

*is the orange tt a colour option? its def my fav colour
*

MINE TO!! :lol: :lol: :lol:










By the way,, :roll: I was told that the PAPAYAORANGE was one of the X:tra fee paints available for the TT in 2004,,
Correct"?
When I talked to AUDI Sweden they told me that they only sold 5 TTÂ´s in this color all models included!!

You can make fun/blame/laught the best you can/will,,, but I know the future/past,,, 

So a short reminder,, Since I come from US-cars ,, heres a picture of my old vert,,, 










The main reason to plant her on this post isnt to show one of the most desirable and BEAUTIFUL verts ever made,, its becorse I wanna "highlight" the fact regarding "rare" colors,,,,

The 1970 Challenger was made in 18 different colors.
One of the rarest was the "PANTER PINK",,,
Other rare colors are "SASSY GRASS GREEN" and mine "TOP BANANA YELLOW".
What does this say to todays carholders,,,,,,,, :roll:

Well at least,, dont be a "chicken" when you choose paint for your new "icon-car"!!
The TT is a VERY extrem bodyshaped car.
In the longtime run those who have the "balls" to choose a "odd" color" will gain back in Â£ or $ in a future!! 

By the way,,, Those E-body verts with Hemi engine sells for 4-5M$ nowdays,,,,,, and,,,,, none of them are SILVER!! :roll:

Best R Olle B


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Sup3rfly said:


> It's got a be Nimbus Grey / baseball leather combo.....looks the dogs thingys !!!


Agreed :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gonch (Jan 16, 2007)

Aviator is the best colour  and quite rare me thinks


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

White, Yellow and Orange seem to be the rarest colours

(based on a poll of 185 forum members)

Feel free to vote if you havent already...

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... highlight=

Cheers

Mark


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

MK1-TT said:


> White, Yellow and Orange seem to be the rarest colours
> 
> (based on a poll of 185 forum members)
> 
> ...


And the best :wink:


----------



## robertj (Sep 17, 2006)

violet silver only ever seen one and thats mine!

bob


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

its got to be the papya orangeimo. its definatly my favourite colour and i really want one, anyone fancy a swap lol


----------



## JavaTT (Jul 11, 2005)

*Has got to be Java Green.  According to Audi there are only 4 TT's this colour in the UK (have seen a couple of S3's as well). They kindly informed me of this fact when making their excuses for not being able to supply me with a touch up pen/spray paint!!!!*


----------



## Gonch (Jan 16, 2007)

Unfortunately the TT's like a tube of smarties or jelly beans.
Way to many colour options


----------



## Hintzy (May 31, 2006)

You've all totally missed the point, the question was for the "Rearest" and everyone has assumed it meant "Rarest".

Not sure what "Rearest" actually is, but when we find out maybe then the question can be answered. Maybe its the most rear of something?


----------

